# Recapping With Bellator Fighter Carey Vanier



## thebwit (Oct 4, 2009)

Full Interview



> Recapping With Carey Vanier - I Think I Am A Threat
> by Brent Todd - 02-03-2010
> Carey Vanier is just one of eight fighters to participate in Bellator's second season lightweight tournament. He is hopeful that he will be able to win not only his first fight, but all three fights for a shot at current Bellator lightweight champion Eddie Alvarez. MMA Recap's (www.mmarecap.com) Brent Todd caught up with the lightweight fighter to get his thoughts on the Bellator tournament, his life inside the TapouT house and more.
> 
> ...


Read the full interview for his thoughts on his career, his time in the TapouT house and completing his college degree. Vanier's interview is just the second of many interviews to come with fighters participating during season 2 of Bellator.


----------

